# Lyft changing it's power zones



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Apparently I'm helping Lyft test the new um... Power zone? My brain took a powder break. So, you get to the purple zone and wait, or continue to the smaller pink zone. The purple zone is a couple extra bucks. When I turned on my Lyft app, I was in the pink zone. The bonus for the next fare started at approximately $3, then climbed 5 cents per 5 seconds until it capped out just over $5. I could not lose this bonus if I stayed online, which I did. So, $3.32 (after Lyft's cut) + $5.47 bonus.

Most of my trips are less than 5 miles... And I have hated getting a 3x Uber surge for .4 miles (to the parked car)

If the amount stays in this range, and is guaranteed for your next trip if you stay in the zone, would this be better on average?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds similar to what Uber is testing in Charlotte.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Similar, except:
1, If you stay online and in the area, you will get it on your next fare; it will not vanish.
2, Lyft claims it is not sent to everyone, just the closest to it. If a fare would pay $4 to get there, you don't want to drive there for $3.
3, $5.47 > $1.25.

It started at just above $3, in the pink. I assume it would start near $0 in the larger purple. It is targeted at only a few drivers. None of this surge is way over there stuff.


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

TedInTampa said:


> Apparently I'm helping Lyft test the new um... Power zone? My brain took a powder break. So, you get to the purple zone and wait, or continue to the smaller pink zone. The purple zone is a couple extra bucks. When I turned on my Lyft app, I was in the pink zone. The bonus for the next fare started at approximately $3, then climbed 5 cents per 5 seconds until it capped out just over $5. I could not lose this bonus if I stayed online, which I did. So, $3.32 (after Lyft's cut) + $5.47 bonus.
> 
> Most of my trips are less than 5 miles... And I have hated getting a 3x Uber surge for .4 miles (to the parked car)
> 
> If the amount stays in this range, and is guaranteed for your next trip if you stay in the zone, would this be better on average?


Its basically flat rate bonus vs a multiplier bonus.

Flat rate benefits when giving short rids.
Multiplier is better for longer rides.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hell no son


Freakin charlotte surge highway robbery


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

It’s trash they gave it to me you can have it that shit shit looks terrible


----------

